# Angle head



## Superiorcoatings (Feb 27, 2017)

Anyone know what brand this angle head is its marked 314839. 
No other markings I searched Google for the serial number come up with nothing.I ordered a center clip for North Star and it's too big as you can see in the picture


----------

